# Frühjahrs-Treffen 2004



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2004)

Hier nun mal wieder eine Terminabfrage, zu einem neuen BB-Angeln, Watanglern, Flifischern, Bootsangler und allen Freunden der Küstenangelei.
Wer kann wann und wer kann was mitbringen?? zB. Grill, Grillkohle, Tisch  ...usw. ??
Also wie immer, nen lockeres Treffen mit allem Drum und Dran.

Auch wie immer: wenn das Wetter zu verrückt spielt (Eis, Schnee oder Sturm) lassen wir den gewählten Termin verfallen!! Denn Sicherheit geht vor Allem! :m


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2004)

:z :z :z :z 

Na endlich Mike:m 
Ich dachte schon es gibt kein Miketreffen.
Wurst und ein paar Pappteller bring ich sowieso mit. Was sich im laufe des Threads ergibt schauen wir dann mal.


----------



## Landy (11. Januar 2004)

Ich bin für einen der ersten Termine. Wollt auch mal endlich beim legendären Treffen dabei sein. Bei den anderen liege ich im Krankenhaus wegen ner OP. Aber das ist doch nicht das einzigste Frühjahrs-Treffen, oder? Sonst lass ich mir meine Nasenscheidewand-OP umlegen!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2004)

> Sonst lass ich mir meine Nasenscheidewand-OP umlegen!!!



Sowas einfaches können wir auf dem Boardtreffen vor Ort machen:q 

Keine Sorge:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich werde mich wie immer bis zum Schluß zurück halten und hoffen das ich erscheinen kann, weil ich ja immer nicht weis wie das mit meinen Diensten läuft. Aber am 7. und 8. kann ich definitiv nicht denn da bin ich im Urlaub.
Darum stimme ich auch nicht ab.
@Mike, ich hab deine Karte, soll ich die schicken?


----------



## Landy (11. Januar 2004)

@ Truttafriend: Stimmt eigentlich. Scharfe Filetiermesser sind ja wohl genug vorhanden.


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich habe mal für den 28ten gestimmt, der Termin erscheint mir frühlingshafter als Anfang Februar  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## simon s (11. Januar 2004)

Moin 

Schön dann bringe ich ordenlich Brot mit.


MFG Simon


----------



## Fischbox (11. Januar 2004)

Moin!!

Schönes Ding, Mike#6#6!! Endlich mal wieder ein Treffen:z :z . Hab auch für den 28ten gestimmt und zwar aus dem gleichen Grunde wie MichaelB. Werde vielleicht mal mit meinem Böötchen aufschlagen und außerdem einen Sack Holzkohle mitbringen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2004)

> der Termin erscheint mir frühlingshafter als Anfang Februar


 :q :q :q :q 
kann leider auch erst etwas später abstimmen, aber wenn es irgend geht, dann bin ich dabei....lasse mir doch nich die legger Wurst entgehen


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2004)

wäre auch für das spätere WE...dann sollten wir aber noch eins im April oder Mai machen.


----------



## Mirco (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

endlich ein Wiedersehen!!!

Mein BB hat schon Falten bekommen - Salzwasserentzug ;-)

Stimm dann auch für den 28.02.2004, der paßt mir am besten.

Dann wollen wir mal bangen, daß Petrus mitspielt und mir nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Salmonelle (11. Januar 2004)

hab mal grad 75 % aus dem 28. gemacht!


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2004)

Moin,

nachdem ich gelesen habe das "Stormbringer" auch dabei ist#h ,
habe ich ebenfalls den28ten gewaehlt. Es klingt irgendwie waermer.

@ Mikefish, den grossen Grill pack ich ein, ebenso den restlichen Gluehwein. Allerdings sollten wir uns Gedanken machen wie den vernuenftig heiss bekommen, der kleine Gasbrenner hat es ja nicht so gebracht 

Gruesse

Detlef


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von detlefb _
> *Moin,
> 
> ebenso den restlichen Gluehwein. Allerdings sollten wir uns Gedanken machen wie den vernuenftig heiss bekommen, der kleine Gasbrenner hat es ja nicht so gebracht
> ...




Ich könnte meinen Coleman Sportster mitbringen. Den interessiertf eigentlich die Umgebungstemparatur nicht.
Oder man nimmt einen Feuerfesten Topf und stellt in aufs Grillrost.


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2004)

Jupp, irgendwie werden wir ihn schon hin bekommen.
Die Variante mit dem Grill klingt gut.

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2004)

Moin

Nun sind es 81,25% - der 28te paßt - bin dabei:z 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2004)

Hi "Kampfperle",

super:z , schau'n wir mal wann der "sichnichttrauentor", auf diesen Thread stoesst#h 

Gruss Detlef


----------



## TorF21 (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Leuts,

ich bin ja nun schon recht lange heimlicher Mitleser hier. Und da mir der liebe gute Weihnachtsmann ein Bellyboat gebracht hat, werde ich mich demnächst auch mal bei einem Treffen sehen lassen. 
Ich kann es gar nicht erwarten das erste Mal raus zufahren. Wenn Ihr also in der nächste Zeit im Raum WH, DD ein RT ziellos im Kreis paddeln seht, dann bin ich das.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2004)

*Super, super Leute!* 
So wie das aussieht wird es wohl der 28.02. :k 
Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, werden wir ein paar Tage vorher sehen wohin wir uns alle am Strand gesellen.
Ein paar Grillutensilien werde ich auch noch mitbringen und dann wird das schon passen.
Freue mich drauf !! :m #h 


@ TorF21

Mach ruhig und vorallem NICHT alleine, beim erstenmal.
Hoffe wir sehen uns?


----------



## SCHMADKO (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Allerseits. 

Erstmal noch ein gesundes und (hoffentlich)fischreiches 2004 von meiner Ecke. 

Ich bin mit dabei. 28. ist mir am liebsten. Da is man ne weile nich im Board schon spieln alle verückt. Krieg vor freude fast nen Herzkasper.:z :z:z:z:z 

@ Mikefish 

Ich könnte nen Gartenklapptisch(nich klepptisch)&nbsp;mitbringen. Deine Aussage wegen umkippen mit BB und Festsitzen durch die Gummis hat mir echt Sorgen gemacht. Hab dann natülich gegrübellt und hab auch gleich ´ne Verbesserung durchgeführt. Sichtung dann beim Treffen. 

&nbsp; 

So denn Heiko


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2004)

@ SCHMADKO

Müssen wir sehen ! :m 
Verbesserungen am BB sind immer gut. #h


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2004)

HI,

@detlefb: 





> super , schau'n wir mal wann der "sichnichttrauentor", auf diesen Thread stoesst


..da issa schon.

 :c 
Ich habe voller Verzweiflung und Resignation für den 29. gestimmt .. am 28. könnte ich allenfalls bis 14 oder 15h weil ich abends arbeiten muss  

Ich hoffe auf ein weiteres, etwas späteres Treffen Ende März/Anfang April weil es da (bislang) an den WE's wohl besser aussieht...

*seufz*

theverzweifelttor #t


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Januar 2004)

Wenn es der 28. wird und der Strand passt bin ich mit meiner Nusschale wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Januar 2004)

Moin,

hab mal für den 28´ten gestimmt

CU

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Wieder was zum "drauf freuen" :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2004)

Also am 28. könnte es bei mir auch klappen. Bereitschaft habe ich jedenfalls nicht. 
Aaaaaber am 28.-29. ist die Norwegen Roadshow in Lübeck zu Gast. Da wollte ich auf jeden Fall hin ein paar Kumpels treffen. Mal sehen was sich so ergibt und was die Familie sagt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2004)

@ theactor

Sorry, aber ende März/Anfang April wird es bestimmt schwer einen Termin hinzubekommen, da sind dann schon Osterferien und dann müssen viele "in Familie" machen.  

Aber irgendwo und irgendwann in diesem Zeitraum soll es ja auch noch ein "ABBB-Cup-2004-Treffen" geben ???
Mal sehen wann Stephan das so terminiert ? :m #h


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2004)

pahhh...mit Stephan das kennen wir schon, alles nur schiebung. Der will die Preise immer nur selber abräumen und versteckt seine mitgebrachten Dorsche immer im BB !!!eingenäht!!!
:q:q:q


----------



## AndreasG (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ace _
> *versteckt seine mitgebrachten Dorsche immer im BB !!!eingenäht!!!
> :q:q:q *



Und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum dein neues BB so pummelig aussieht, da hast du wohl ne Idee aufgegriffen&nbsp;&nbsp;:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2004)

> hab mal für den 28´ten gestimmt


 ...... hey Stephan....wie gut das man zum Abstimmen kein Passwort braucht :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
dat schafft er gerade noch so...:q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## detlefb (13. Januar 2004)

@ theverzweifelttor,
das haette mich doch gewundert, wenn mehr als 24Std vergangen waeren#h 
don't worry, fuer dich werden wir noch nen speziellen Termin "ansetzen", mit Sofa, Fernsehen und  Nice La...  :q 
Aber im Ernst, im Maerz/April waere ich auch dabei. Lt. Kalender ist am 27.3 Beginn der Sommerzeit, wenn das kein gutes Omen ist.....
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Januar 2004)

ABBB - Cup nicht vor März- ich wollte abwarten, bis der Termin für den "Tag der Meerforelle" raus ist.
Wäre doch blöd, wenn die beiden Events zur gleichen Zeit stattfinden.

Ich mach dann mal besser bald einen Thread auf -)))

Grüße Stephan


----------



## detlefb (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Stephan

was ist ABBB Cup, habe ich da etwas überlesen???
Das mit Termin im März bezog sich auf "theactor",
das ist der "der mit'm schicken Pulli an, der samstags immer nicht kann"  :q 
Nur keine Panik 

Viele Grüsse Detlef


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Januar 2004)

@ detlefb:

ABBB - Cup : Anglerboard Bellyboot Cup.

Findet einmal im Jahr statt (Frühjahr) und der Gewinner des Vorjahres muß den nächsten Cup ausrichten.

Grüße an dich und Sönke -)))

Stephan


----------



## detlefb (13. Januar 2004)

Danke Stephan,

bevor ich mich ins Belly setze warte ich mal den 28 Feb ab. Da könnte es dann unter sachkundiger Anleitung durchaus passieren. Momentan könnte ich mir allerdings so'n grössers Gummiboot mit "Sahnequirl" hintendran als geeigneter vorstellen.
Aber Mikefish hat doch am 28 Dez. gezeigt mit was er bereit  ist sich der Ostsee zustellen.
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Fastroller (17. Januar 2004)

tach....;g

bin am 28 ten natürlich wieder dabei !

soll ich nochmal was zum #g mitbringen ???

Vielleicht gar köstliches Gold ????


----------



## Laggo (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,
Hab grad mal für den 28ten abgestimmt,dieses mal möchte ich umbedingt dabei sein und mein Belly einweihen falls ich bis dahin noch nicht dazu gekommen sein sollte!
Mitbringen könnte ich das was fehlt, n kleiner Grill ist zum Beispiel vorhanden ist aber auch kein Problem für mich Wurst ,Brot oder Getränke mitzubringen!
Achja ich hätte da auch noch n reellen Gaskocher Durchmesser 30 cm damit ist der Glühwein in 5 min heiß 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2004)

@ Laggo

Klasse! :m 
Der kl. Grill und für den Notfall der Gaskocher....... das wäre prima!!


@ Fastroller

Aber natürlich gutes "Gold" ist immer willkommen und wird bestimmt dankbar in den Reihen der Angelkollegen aufgenommen. :q 

Bin auch mit einer Kiste, des Goldes dabei ! #g


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Januar 2004)

> Aber natürlich gutes "Gold" ist immer willkommen und wird bestimmt dankbar in den Reihen der Angelkollegen aufgenommen.



...das heisst EINGENOMMEN ! 

Ich werde mich nicht auf einen Termin festlegen.
Einerseits weiß ich noch nicht ob ich arbeiten muss, 
andererseits bin ich ja sowiso in der Nähe.


----------



## Thorbi (17. Januar 2004)

Sagt mal, wo findet denn euer Treffen statt? Angelt ihr dann nur vom Belly Boot aus??

Grüße aus Rendsburg


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2004)

@Thorbi
erstmal willkommen an Board:m

das Küstentreffen finden meisst auf bzw. in der Nähe von Fehmarn statt...ein genauer Ort wird immer erst kurz vorher bekannt gegeben wegen dem Wind.

Brandungsangler, Bootsangler, Belly- oder Strandläufer alle sind willkommen...obwohl geangelt wird meisst weniger.


----------



## Fastroller (18. Januar 2004)

@ auch von mir willkommen,

 obwohl HSV - Schergen eigentlich nicht mitangeln dürfen...

#w       #w       #w


----------



## marschel (18. Januar 2004)

und täglich grüßt der Pinguin......

da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht an der Küste war und mich somit aus der Dose ernähren mußte, werde ich jetzt wieder öfter an der Küste sein.

Ich habe für mich auch den 28. eingeklinkt...

Wird ja wieder ne Mordsgaudi....der arme Tankstellenbesitzer...

@mikefish

wer besorgt denn nun das DIXI-Klo?????? :q


----------



## Medo (18. Januar 2004)

@ all

tach auch zusammen!

an den Februar End Wo/End hat meine Holde birthday! :k
Was kann ich Ihr eine schönere Freude machen:l  als nicht im Hause zu sein  ;+ 

Aber ich :k  sie und deswegen muss ich zu Ihnen :s :s .
(wenn Sie mich #a lässt. )

Ich meld  mich einfach noch mal:c :c


----------



## Medo (19. Januar 2004)

Es muss einfach klappen:z :z 

Ich bin schon richtig....


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2004)

Den Threat mal wieder hochholen.
der 28.2. kann kommen, am Mittwoch bekomme ich mein neues BB  :z :z :z 
Muß dann auch meinen Benutzertitel wieder ändern :g


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2004)

fein Udo#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2004)

> am Mittwoch bekomme ich mein neues BB


 ... wie jetzt Udo... steigst Du etwa um ??? Auch Rennbananenanhänger geworden  :q :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi
sieht so aus, konnte mein altes als Garantiefall in Zahlung geben
und habe dann gleich richtig zugeschlagen :q


----------



## Micky Finn (2. Februar 2004)

So wie´s ausschaut bin ich dieses WE wieder in HH. Falls ich mit dem Auto hochfahr werf ich mein BB hinten rein und bin dann auch dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Wenn alles glatt geht sind wir auch dabei!


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Februar 2004)

ja-ja, der Udo,
einmal Rennbanane getestet und schon isser *richtig*   infiziert.
Glückwunsch, du!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

Gratuliere Udo....dann bin ich ja einer der Wenigen, die hinterherpaddeln müssen  
Ich steige langsam um...erstma ne V-Tube :m :q


----------



## Mefo (2. Februar 2004)

Vossi ich bleibe bei Dir. Dann räumen wir das Feld eben von hinten auf.


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi

Ruf mich mal im Büro an, ich hab da noch was Interresantes für Dich....

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

Astrein Richard.....und Mario nehmen wir in die Mitte :q 
Und Stephan als Sicherungsboot :q 

Medo....bin morgen in Sachen Fussball in Hoffenheim :z :z 
Schick mir doch ne PM #h


----------



## MeFoMan (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

wenn mir nicht gerade ein Bein abfällt, bin ich auch dabei!

Schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, evtl. einen neuen Thread aufzumachen und die Fakten gesammelt aufzulisten :q 

Gruß

Markus


PS: Ich was was jetzt kommt...:m


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2004)

Schönes Ding Marcus das wir auch mal wieder zusammen fischen können:m


----------



## MeFoMan (4. Februar 2004)

@ ACE
Ich freue mich auch schon tierisch. Im ltz. Jahr bin ich (nachwuchsbedingt) nur ein mal zu Fischen an die Ostsee gekommen. Das soll sich dieses Jahr ändern. Ich habe mir so mind. 4 Termine vorgestellt. Wenn man meine Anreise bedenkt (450 KM) ist das schon echt verrückt - oder? Aber @ macht einfach mehr Spaß als immer nur mit dem BB den Zandern nachzustellen.

C U am Wasser

Grus Mar*K*us


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2004)

:eMist, Kacke, Dreck:e  , wahrscheinlich kann ich am 28ten nicht. 
Wäre natürlich ärgerlich, denn dann bekommt ihr wahrscheinlich gar keinen Dorschschwanz zu Gesicht.   Nee, Spaß beiseite, auf jeden Fall wollte ich nochmal erwähnen, das sich vielleicht jeder sein Namensschild mitnehmen sollte. Bei sovielen Leutz wie z.B. beim letzten Treffen wäre das doch mehr als hilfreich. Werde ich jetzt bejubelt oder ausgepfiffen? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (4. Februar 2004)

.....


----------



## MichaelB (4. Februar 2004)

Moin,

voll geile Idee - ich meine das mit dem Namensschild, das kenne ich von früheren Motorrad-Treffen, hat sich echt bewahrheitet :m 
Die Schildchen wurden damals übrigens vom Initiator der Treffen übernommen #h   

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du doch teilnehmen kannst ( nein-nein, ich schreibe jetzt *nicht*  "kommen"   )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (4. Februar 2004)

@Der Glücklose

Ich hatte auch alle meine Hoffnung auf die Medizin gesetzt, aber selbst der Arzt von Michael Jackson meinte, das solche Kunststücke noch ein wenig Zeit bräuchten. Er sagte aber auch das er es versuchen könnte, aber das habe ich abgelehnt, denn man sieht ja jeden Tag in den Zeitungen, das seine Versuche nicht geklappt haben. Ich brauche meine Nase noch.


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2004)

> ( nein-nein, ich schreibe jetzt nicht "kommen"  )


...wird auch schwierig mit einem Dorschschwanz :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2004)

So um nochmal das Treffen( Sa 28.02.04 )  in Erinnerung zuholen !!:z :q :z 

Wer würde denn nun alles dabei sein ? Wenn uns das Wetter lässt !

Wer kann was oder würde was mitbringen ??


MikeFish:  Grillkohle, Bratwürstchen, kleiner Rundgrill als Ersatz/Notfall
Ace: ne Kiste Gold


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2004)

Ace: ne Kiste Gold:m


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Februar 2004)

Ich muss absagen
Bin bei Freunden auf einer Geburtstagsfeier.


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

@mike

dann mach doch am besten nochmal nen neues thema auf mit boardie-anmeldung und liste alla KÜSTENHEINI-TREFFEN


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Februar 2004)

genau. Hier verliert man langsam den Überblick:m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2004)

Küstenheini-Treffen ???
Macht mich schlau, ische nix wissen. 
Boardie-Anmeldung ???? mensch ist doch oben vorhanden.
Warum nochmal?
Weil hier soviel "Chat"-Postings drin sind?
Tja Leute........... was soll ich dazu sagen. ;+ 

Dok weiss schon warum er andauerd neuen Webspace freischalten muss. :q :m


----------



## MichaelB (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Mike: am 28ten Dezember, da hatte ein gewisser Mikefish eine Probefahrt im quietschgelben Baby-Belly  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2004)

Ja und ????
Das war doch Fischbox sein Treffen aber nicht von Küstenheini.
Oder hab ich jetzt was verpasst?


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Februar 2004)

Mini - Bellly, welches ja eigentlich für theactor zum ausprobieren gedacht :q  war.
Es war aber auch so ein herrlicher Anblick :z :q :q 

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## MichaelB (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Mike: >> "Küstenheini-Treffen" zwischen den Feiertagen  <<       

so hieß das...   aber da Du nachweislich dabei warst haste auch nix verpasst #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2004)

Ah jaaaaa...........:q 
Ich erinnere mich. Das Mini BB hat wenigstens 10 Kilo Tragkraft gehabt. :q :q


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

@mike

endlich bist du wieder nüchtern... :q

Du sollst nen thread aufmachen alla Fischbox...., wo Du dann alle teilnehmer auflistet im ersten Beitrag mit den Mitbringseln.....

Mensch Mike was ist los mit dir,...ich lach mich tot.... :q :b

isch nich bööse jemeint


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Februar 2004)

@ Mike

Wieso wenigstens ;+ 
Soll unsinkbar sein, war doch eine Spezialanfertigung :q  für Sönke.

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## marschel (11. Februar 2004)

@mike

p.s. 
irgendeiner muß es ja machen...! :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Februar 2004)

Jau Marschel, mach doch mal. :m 

Hatten wir bei den ersten Treffen auch nicht gemacht und die Treffen waren auch Super.

Also... kannste gerne machen so ein neues Thema mit Liste und haste nich gesehen. #h


----------

